# Tenkara?



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone on this forum Tenkara fly fish? I bought a cheapo Tenkara rod off Amazon last year and absolutely had a blast catching panfish and small bass last spring and summer. It was so easy to pack along, put a little tenkara fly on and it was like one after another. Looking forward to catching a bunch of bluegill this spring. This is also a great way to introduce fly fishing to a youngster.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Back to topwater tenkara...






















This guy ! Dolomieu ,He hasn't posted in a while but he sure had it down pat. He can probably tell you everything you need to know. Big browns and bows , smallies, drum and lots of panfish. You can probably find good info by searching his post.
I've always wanted to try it but never bought a rod.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

That's pretty impressive. My cheapo tenkara rod would not be able to handle those bass. I was at a county park fishing a pond last summer and hooked into a huge LMB using a san juan worm and lucky I only had 2lb line on. Otherwise, my rod would have broke. You ought to try it, Garhtr. They are so simple and fun to use.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

G-Patt said:


> You ought to try it, Garhtr. They are so simple and fun to use.


 I've consider it several times, looks fun but I'm still looking to purchase a two hander or maybe a 0 wt rod--- maybe some day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I bought a Tenkara USA Rhodo a couple years ago. Mostly to fish Apple Creek but my youngest son, who was 7 at the time, loves using it in small ponds. I'm in the process of getting a kayak and am looking forward to trying it on a local small lake. I have caught a couple 20" trout on it and it is a blast.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I got the new tenkara rod co. “The cloud” rod from Kickstarter a week or two ago and it’s amazing! I’ve caught some huge panfish on it and some smaller bass. I still haven’t figured out all the correct flys to use and what not. New to fly fishing in general though


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

stonen12 said:


> I got the new tenkara rod co. “The cloud” rod from Kickstarter a week or two ago and it’s amazing! I’ve caught some huge panfish on it and some smaller bass. I still haven’t figured out all the correct flys to use and what not. New to fly fishing in general though


Sounds like you're doing just fine with what you're doing. I actually use small red worms from Wal-Mart when fishing for panfish using my Tenkara. They stay on the hook no problem and it's non-stop action. As for flies, I just use any fly made for panfish. Nymphs are probably the best to use.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ve been killing them on foam spiders! I love the rush when you see a fish come to the top and crush a fly!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

stonen12 said:


> I love the rush when you see a fish come to the top


 Seeing the fish take is a special experience no gills.
Good luck and good fishing


----------

